# Solved: MSN Installation Problem "msi_check: 0x80280002"



## teekay3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi, sorry if this should be posted in a subforum or something, couldn't quite find one. Anyway, i tried installing windows live messenger but i keep getting an error popup saying: _"Couldn't install programs. Use Windows Update to download the latest version of Windows Installer, and then try again._
*Error: msi_check: 0x80280002*
_Next steps: Your version of Windows Installer is out of date."_​Google has not been very helpful except for this (which is from yahoo answers):_If you got msn 0x80280002 error then there is a 94% chance that your computer has registry problems. To repair msn 0x80280002 error you need to follow the steps below:_

_ * Step 1 - Download a Perfect Optimizer,install this error repair tool._
_ * Step 2 - Click the Repair All Button.It will scan you pc for Free._
_ * Step 3 - Then click the Repair All Button again and your done! It is very easy to repair msn 0x80280002 error._​I'm not sure if the advice is reliable, having recently reformatted my computer...
In terms of the registry file, i deleted a "ncdrive32" file which prevented me from connecting to the net on firefox/IE. Both browsers are working now but i cannot install msn.

Please help me! 
Cheers,
Kim


----------



## teekay3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok nvm, my computer is not working properly as "ncdrive32.exe" keeps popping up and preventing my internet access but that's another matter.

As for msn, i installed window updates from: http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/splash.aspx?ln=en-us&page=8 and now i have successfully installed windows live.


----------

